# Ork Looted Vehicles and Rules



## jfoodmaster

Hello everybody!
I'm becoming interested in the Orks since I've been reading up on the codex. My question is:
When it comes to looted vehicles, all I see is the looted wagon in the codex. If I wanted to use a land raider or something would I have to use the generic looted wagon rules, or could I use the land raider rules? 
I'm trying to figure it out in real life terms, but I know that this is a game 
Any help would be cool. I'm going to start an Ork list and I wanted to give it some cool looted flavor (like Eldar tanks and stuff)
Thanks!


----------



## crimson skull

I'm afraid yes you have to use the generic looted wagon rules and for a landraider they are about as useful as a hand brake on a canoo! Your best bet with a landraider model is use it as a battle wagon just add loads of orky bits and weapons. Enjoy.


----------



## Red Orc

If you're looting a Landraider, it would be as a Battlewagon I'd think. 

Orks don't have templates and designs like the Imperium, so there's no standardisation. They use what they find in any way that makes sense to them. As a result, in game terms many different things can end up in the same class of vehicles. Same with looted weaponry - everything just gets 'orkified' to the point where, though it might be recognisable as having started as a Plasma Cannon or Landraider as it may be, it _works_ like a Battlewagon.

On the Eldar tanks, there's no equivalent in the Ork rules, because they don't have a grav-tank. A few of us kicked round the idea of having a load of grots with poles (made from Fantasy Goblins with spears) holding one up and running with it... but I think the concensus was the Orks, not being able to get it to fly, would just stick big wheels on it (at which point it becomes a Battlewagon again).

Playing against your mates at home you can mix and match to your hearts' content: but if you're playing someone you don't know in a store it's generally considered polite to stick to one codex for your rules. But with orks, because they are so non-standard, any pretty much plausable justification is generally OK, as long as you stick to the rules. I've even come across plans on a couple of occassions for looted Carnifexes...

:steal anything that's not nailed down, and steal the nails too cyclops:

EDIT: yeah, what Crimson Skull said!


----------



## Tim/Steve

I've seen a really nice land raider battlewagon conversion... for looted wagon read looed rhino, mebbe with a big'ish gun strapped to the roof.


----------



## Galahad

If you want truly looted vehicles with the original stats your best bet is Apocalypse (or asking really super nice if your opponent in a friendly game if he'll allow it), but otherwise yeah, you've got three choices: Trukk, Looted Wagon, Battlewagon. For a raider, you're pretty much stuck with battlewagon. Trash up the sides and back, replace metal with wood, big exposed engine gubbins and fuel tanks, etc


----------



## morfangdakka

Yup you are going to have to use the looted wagon rules. THis is one of the weakness that is built into the ork codex. Part of the nice thing about orks is you get to convert the looted wagons however you want since there is no model for it. 
Orks have weaknesses and strengths built into the codex and the looted wagon is one of the weaknesses. A raider would definately be more of battlewagon but the eldar grav-tank would be more of a looted wagon.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

crimson skull said:


> I'm afraid yes you have to use the generic looted wagon rules and for a landraider they are about as useful as a hand brake on a canoo! Your best bet with a landraider model is use it as a battle wagon just add loads of orky bits and weapons. Enjoy.


It's Canoe. XD


----------



## dirty-dog-

lol,

right, there are alot of kits that you can use for either, but there are some generall guidelines that should be considered:

most important (IMO) is the foot print of the model.
basiclly i would say that this is a good list for comparing footprint sizes:

looted wagon: something with the same/smaller footprint as leman russ

battlewagon: something with the same/bigger footprint as a land raider

Battle Fortress: something with a footprint the same/bigger than a baneblade.

Next important: Weapons
basiclly, dont go using a boltgun as a big shoota. compare weapon profiles.
i.e a boltgun would be more suited to a shoota, and a heavy bolter would be more suited to a big shoota (with orkish ammo that is)

and last but not least: Armour

the best thing to do is basicly compare the armour values between the profile youre going to use and the vehicle which will be converted. i.e. the landraider IMO would need less side and rear armour, as the battlewagon has same front, 2 less side, and 4 less rear. 

hope this helps out, probably not as much in context as other replies, but could be usefull.

also the looted wagon can be used to represent nearly anything. like a basilisk could be the following:
looted wagon
boomgun, big shoota

or Chimera:
looted wagon:
skorcha, 2x big shoota, reinforced ram (dozer blade), 'ard case.


----------



## Galahad

You could also junk up and down-armor rhinos and chimeras into trukks, if you want a little flexability with the FOC, but they do make a better fit as looted wagons.


----------



## Sebi

I am using a Leman russ ... I stripped the side/sponson mounted weapons and the front laskan and glued the holes with some bits to generate the "'ard case" 
I am mounting the same turret as it is on the new battle wagon but with a bigger gun to use my looted tank as a artillery as well as using the leman turret with heavy flamers for transport.
that time without 'ard case.
Tghe nice thing is that with orks you can make it real flexible as mentioned already.

But a Landraider is too big as looted wagon... convert it into a battle wagon


----------



## kholek09

i know someone who is trying to field a looted carnifex!:shok:
serious!


----------



## Galahad

morfangdakka built one once, I think it counts as a deff dredd


----------



## Arcane

It makes sense IRL terms because the Orcs may not have the ammo for the cannon on that Landraider, but it will still shoot "orc ammo" because the Orcs _believe_ it will shoot. In essence, this makes all Orc guns standardized.


----------

